# Makeover look



## Shimmer (Feb 15, 2007)

ALLLLLLL Of the Barbie shadows (yes, all of them) with shimmersand as a base.
She used the satinfinish and natural MSF, with the pearl sunshine BP and the darker Barbie blush.
Sweetness and Malibu Barbie on the lips. 








Crap. HOLY FLASH WHITE OUT BATMAN! I am NOT this ghostly I swear to bejeebers. The colors and my face are totally washed out.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 15, 2007)

sexy mamacita!!!!!!!!!!! wow u look sooooooooooooooo freaking gorgeous using all those colors...


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 15, 2007)

she kept piling them on
I was like


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 15, 2007)

wow!!!!!!!!!! my mouth literally  dropped.... i was like oMG those colors! So So purty...... hey u look like barbie now


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 15, 2007)

Life in plastic 
it's fantastic...


----------



## hotpink1326 (Feb 15, 2007)

You are so beautiful!!! Your makeup looks great too


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Life in plastic 
it's fantastic..._

 
hah im a Barbie girl... in a Barbie world....


----------



## xbeatofangelx (Feb 15, 2007)

Aww shimmer you're so pretty!


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 15, 2007)

OMG, Shimmer be careful! I bet you are considered the neighborhood MILF <3


----------



## queenofdisaster (Feb 15, 2007)

i love it


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 15, 2007)

very pretty! your skin looks amazing!


----------



## Shawna (Feb 15, 2007)

Wow,  I can't believe she used all the shadows and it looks amazing!  If I tried that,  it would look like mud.  How are you liking the satinfinish?


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 15, 2007)

All the colors look great on you! I love the lips!


----------



## flowerhead (Feb 15, 2007)

Wow, you're practically glowing! I like the glittery gloss.


----------



## aquarius11 (Feb 15, 2007)

You look like a living Barbie doll!  Too beautiful!  You're rockin' those hot pink lips!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Feb 15, 2007)

gorgeous!! :]


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 15, 2007)

--OMG, Shimmer be careful! I bet you are considered the neighborhood MILF 

lol I dunno about that but thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




--i love it 
It's heavier than I would wear regularly but yeah, I rather like it as well. It's grown on me.

--very pretty! your skin looks amazing!
That's the flash, you can credit being whited out with that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




--Wow, I can't believe she used all the shadows and it looks amazing! If I tried that, it would look like mud. How are you liking the satinfinish?
Dude, she grabbed EVERY SINGLE SHADOW and I was like...oh dear God...but it worked out.  The Satinfinish isn't as heavy as some like, but I wear bareminerals, so it feels different. 

--All the colors look great on you! I love the lips!
Severalpeople have compared the bright pink to Sweetie Cakes but it doesn't look the same on me at ALL.


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Feb 15, 2007)

soo pretty i love the eyeshadow


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 15, 2007)

Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's more than I'd normally wear but I think it turned out well anyway.


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 15, 2007)

oh my.... smokin! that's the only word that comes to mind! those blue eyes are so frickin gorgeous!


----------



## sassygirl224 (Feb 15, 2007)

your skin is just WOW.  you look absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks hon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




and thank you nina!


----------



## n_c (Feb 16, 2007)

wow she did an amazing job...you look pretty!!!


----------



## Fairybelle (Feb 16, 2007)

Now why can't my makeovers turn out as good as yours did...??? You are simply gorgeous!!


----------



## lipshock (Feb 16, 2007)

OMG, she is . . isn't she.

Shimmer, you are gorgeous!  Absolutey gorgeous!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_OMG, Shimmer be careful! I bet you are considered the neighborhood MILF <3_

 ​


----------



## MAC is love (Feb 16, 2007)

wow this looks gorgeous! i love the e/s colors on you


----------



## *Luna* (Feb 16, 2007)

Simply gorgeous!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Feb 16, 2007)

Oohh...sexy mama!  They did a great job, this is luvly!  My appoitments on Saturday, let's see what they do on me..hmm.  I'm really luvin that green though


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 16, 2007)

OMG you're absolutely stunning!!!
makes me want to get the e/s I didn't get from this collection, lol


----------



## user79 (Feb 16, 2007)

I love this look on you shimmer, that green is so pretty with your colouring.


----------



## Daligani (Feb 16, 2007)

Dear lord you're gorgeous, woman


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 16, 2007)

Thank y'all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've decided, based on my personal expenditure, that the Barbie collection has been the best I've encountered with MAC since I got into it. 
I thought Skipper wasn't going to be too special, but I've fallen in love with it...
LOTS of people bagged on BeautyBurst but I have to say that ON, on me and on the lady I saw another MA working on...it's REALLY pretty. It's SUPER DUPER pigmented...
To me the beauty burst looks like copper sparkle without the sparkle...


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 16, 2007)

Julia, these colors are going to be GORGEOUS on you!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~LadyLocks~* 

 
_Oohh...sexy mama!  They did a great job, this is luvly!  My appoitments on Saturday, let's see what they do on me..hmm.  I'm really luvin that green though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They have a much better canvas to work with in your case. I can't wait to see the pictures when you have your appointment!


----------



## Esperanza (Feb 16, 2007)

Those colours are so flattering on you! I love all the makeup... and your skin... and your eyes... and that Barbie collection


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 16, 2007)

hahhahaa
Thanks hon.

My husband looked at his bank account this a.m. and nearly choked.
I think it's time to turn in some sexual favors.


----------



## slvrlips (Feb 16, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## Esperanza (Feb 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_hahhahaa
Thanks hon.

My husband looked at his bank account this a.m. and nearly choked.
I think it's time to turn in some sexual favors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Time to go to the cashdesk!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :deal:


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 16, 2007)

I guess if I wanna dance I gotta pay the fiddler


----------



## Esperanza (Feb 16, 2007)

Abso-lutely :nod: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's the price to pay!


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 16, 2007)

cha. I'm totally okay with that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The Barbie collection was my Valentine's day gift


----------



## Esperanza (Feb 16, 2007)

So your lovely hubby is gonna have his gift now. Look at the avatar... yeah you got the idea!
Look what we are forced to do just to have the last MAC Collection... aaaaaaaaaah


----------



## veilchen (Feb 16, 2007)

All these colours suit you so well, you look really radiant!


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esperanza* 

 
_So your lovely hubby is gonna have his gift now. Look at the avatar... yeah you got the idea!
Look what we are forced to do just to have the last MAC Collection... aaaaaaaaaah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
IIIIIIII think it's a fair trade


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *veilchen* 

 
_All these colours suit you so well, you look really radiant!_

 
Thanks luv!


----------



## Jayne (Feb 16, 2007)

wow that's really pretty


----------



## Kels823 (Feb 16, 2007)

Like a movie star.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 16, 2007)

thanks y'all!


----------



## stevoulina (Feb 16, 2007)

Simply WOW!!!!!


----------



## skygirl77 (Feb 16, 2007)

your skin is lovely... I love this look! =)


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 16, 2007)

Thank you, I appreciate the feedback. The girl really did an excellent job.


----------



## Pascal (Feb 16, 2007)

you look so pretty. Are your eyes really that blue ? That's amazing !!!


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Feb 16, 2007)

ooh looks amazing!


----------



## Tessigrl (Feb 16, 2007)

I think this is my favorite barbie look yet, so pretty!!!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Feb 16, 2007)

omggggg you are such  a hottt mamaaaaa !! i LOVE thisss


----------



## Jade (Feb 16, 2007)

WoW that looks amazing. And you seriously have the prettiest color of eyes I have ever seen


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 16, 2007)

**you look so pretty. Are your eyes really that blue ? That's amazing !!!

Yups. My dad's Mom's side of my family all have like...crazy blue eyes. My brother's both have GORGEOUS eyes. My little sister has crazy blue eyes too. None of my kids do though. BOOOOO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





**WoW that looks amazing. And you seriously have the prettiest color of eyes I have ever seen 
NONO there's a girl here...Lexi? Or yeah, I think her name has Lexi in it, but she's got these freaking beautiful green eyes. Stunningly so. Emerald colored. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But thank you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




**omggggg you are such a hottt mamaaaaa !! i LOVE thisss
Thanks babe!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




**I think this is my favorite barbie look yet, so pretty!!!
Awww thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




**ooh looks amazing!
The girl did EXCELLENT work. Thank you!


----------



## XjennaX (Feb 16, 2007)

Very pretty! I wish i could get the Barbie colors to look like that on me....they never look as bright. 

It looks perfect!


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 16, 2007)

thank you darlin'!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Feb 16, 2007)

ok so I have come to a conclusion..either you do my makeup or you marry me. or BOTH. =]


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 16, 2007)

you might wind up with a muddy mess if I do your makeup, so I'll just have to marry you.


----------



## franimal (Feb 17, 2007)

i love this look. you look like Madonna.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 17, 2007)

lol I get that sometimes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 THank you


----------



## Another Janice! (Feb 17, 2007)

Come on Barbie, lets go party!!

I love it...My local MAC flyer says my counter's Barbie collection won't be released til the 18th...but I think I'm going to go up there tomorrow because I think there must've been a typo.


----------



## M.A.C*Attack (Feb 17, 2007)

all the shadows?.... you look so purrdy!


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 17, 2007)

I'd definitely go up there and check!!



And yeah, ALL  the shadows! Thank yas!


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 18, 2007)

ur sooo gorgeous...honestly all those e/s on u look absolutely stunning..seriously...u r Barbie...u dont look like her...u r her
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Haha this is sooo creative and u ahve such perfect skin...glowy, gorgeous, and creamy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 u look wonderful


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 18, 2007)

thank you darlin'. All the credit goes to the MA who did the work


----------



## London1 (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice colours! I wonder what the cost would be to put that look together...Cha Ching!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Navessa (Feb 18, 2007)

wowzers!


----------



## Padmita (Feb 18, 2007)

wow you look so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 18, 2007)

thank y'all...
London1...probably more than I want to consider!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 19, 2007)

How is it that I didn't comment on how amazing you look in this pic?
LOVE LOVE LOVE this look on you, and the lipsticks on you look amazing!


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Padmita* 

 
_wow you look so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!_

 
Thank you luv!!


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_How is it that I didn't comment on how amazing you look in this pic?
LOVE LOVE LOVE this look on you, and the lipsticks on you look amazing!_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I didn't get any of the lipsticks and I'm kind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 about whether I might or might not fix that.
LOVE the lip glasses though.


----------



## almondeyez81 (Feb 19, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous!!! I love the colors on you.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 19, 2007)

Thank you!
It's always good to do makeup and have the hubby say "WOW" when you walk out of the bedroom!


----------



## Esperanza (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi *Shimmer *, seems like you've got a huge fan club here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've seen those Barbie gifts that you husband bought for you... I AM J-E-A-L-O-U-S !!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 19, 2007)

lol well thank you luv. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



He's still rather proud of himself for that one.


----------



## Esperanza (Feb 19, 2007)

He should be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He's very generous, it's not that easy for men to go and buy makeup for their little wifes...


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 19, 2007)

That would be true.
He watches over my shoulder as I browse specktra more than I realize, I guess.


----------



## Esperanza (Feb 19, 2007)

Smart man! 
Mmmm that's a thing to do... ok so when I'll hang about here, I'll innocently say to my bf if he's around: "wooow look at that!! that's nice don't you think?"... just in case


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 19, 2007)

Oh Husband will ask me once a month or so "MAC got anything interesting coming out?"


----------



## Esperanza (Feb 19, 2007)

:holysheep: you're jokin' me !! That's the Holy Words!!


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 19, 2007)

God's honest truth!


----------



## Esperanza (Feb 19, 2007)

My God... that's a husband


----------



## bsquared (Mar 8, 2007)

this is so cute!


----------



## snowkei (Mar 9, 2007)

gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!


----------



## IcesUltraGlam7 (Mar 9, 2007)

Beautiful! They all look Great on you! =)


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 9, 2007)

thanks ladies!!!


----------

